# General > The Literature Network >  I hate that dancing banana emoticon already

## fayefaye

Why oh why oh why oh why????
 :Banana:  

seriously, admin, what were you thinking??

----------


## emily655321

It's ajoe's banana! She discovered it. And everyone loved it.
I have the fascination of a preschooler for needlessly repetative things. I frickin love it.  :Biggrin: 
Dance, you lovely banana, dance!

----------


## Admin

Its a pretty popular icon, at many forums.

----------


## ajoe

I know. I first saw it a year ago and for me personally it's kind of getting old. But this forum used to have only some 13 emoticons that looked almost the same, so why not.  :Banana:

----------


## emily655321

Eleven. And none of them were as delightfully fibrous.  :Wink:

----------


## fayefaye

Chris, it's hideous.  :Biggrin: 

But just whilst we're discussing emoticons, I was thinkin' we should get a 'faye is cool' emoticon, save people from always having to type it out. As they do.  :FRlol:   :Biggrin:   :Nod:   :Wink:   :Brow:   :Tongue:   :Goof:  



Or maybe a 'faye's an idiot!' emoticon. Save people from always having to type it out.

 :Banana:  

*shudders*

----------


## Jay

Faye's not an idiot. Since when having an opinion makes one an idiot?  :Smile: 
Btw, me likes the crazy banana too  :Tongue: .

----------


## Isagel

> Or maybe a 'faye's an idiot!' emoticon. Save people from always having to type it out.


No, dearest, there is no need for that. Whenever you voice an opinion that is unlike the general one we will just give you the banana. 

(But perhaps we could need an "fayefaye is really kind emoticon". That is one we could use more often. How about this one :  :Angel:  )

----------


## fayefaye

awwww.... ok, I have a SERIOUS question to post up here [for once] what are 'read receipts'???

----------


## fayefaye

and how do I change my title???

----------


## emily655321

You have to reregister. 

Read receipts, I believe, are when it says "you have __ confirmed messages and __ unconfirmed messages." The "receipt" is it telling you that your message has been opened by the recipient.

----------


## fayefaye

I have to REREGISTER to change it from that dumbasss smiley??!!  :Rage:

----------


## amuse

what about user cp; edit profile or is options?

----------


## emily655321

Ohhhh!  :Tongue:  Faye, I thought you meant change your NAME. lol.

Uhm...upon checking whether "status message" is under profile or options, I discovered that it isn't there at all.  :Confused:  It used to be under options in the old version, I believe. But I looked all through User CP, and it definitely isn't there at all! Hmmmm...

----------

